# Pickles, 3 year old appaloosa



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Some of you may know the story of Pickles, pedigree here: Docs Sonata Dream Appaloosa
she picked me at 10 months and didn't really give me an option about taking her home:lol:. She was pretty funny looking when I got her, and I think she has improved. She turned 3 in June, and will be having 30 days training in September/October. she stands 15hh, and is filling out now. I expect her to fill out quite a bit more, and get 1-2 inches taller, which is one reason I am taking her training so slowly. She will be used for trails, and whatever else I decide to try. 

Hopefully these pictures are decent, sorry about the tall grass.

let me know what you think, good or bad, I don't see too many glaring faults, but feel free to point any out.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not much of a critiquer but just wanted to say she is a pretty little thing in my book. Love those typical appy eyes. I wonder if her coat will change over the years, like maybe roan out more. She looks like she'll be a fun little ride


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I looooove her sweet face!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a lot good to say about her; very nice hindquarter angles and good hip, good coupling, great shoulder. Overall , really well balanced. only negative I can see is slightly back at the knee. I think she will be a top notch trail horse. hard not to fall in love with this filly.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far  I love her personality, which is what led to her name choice. She wasn't 'normal' enough for dream, or sugar, or any of the other names that were sugested. At the time she was a funny looking liitle thing with a weird sense of humor, so pickles stuck. I keep thinking of selling her, but I like her too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Her name fits her so well. She is such a dream boat and will continue to grow more gorgeous!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks oh, and she is varnish roan, with all Appy characteristics. It will be interesting to see how far she roans out over the years 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

There really isn't much not to like about her. She definitely is back at the knee, but other than that she's about as nice as they come. She looks like she'd make a phenominal trail/all around horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The biggest issue with this horse is the front leg.. she is back at the knee and tied in at the knee. Other than that she is a pretty good horse.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

its funny that she looks back at the knee, I never noticed it in her yearling and two year old photos. here they are to compare. I notice she was slightly tied in, but that seems extremely common, so I never really noted it as a cause for concern.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that she's slightly back at the knee, though it appears worse on the RF than it does on the LF.

She is also a bit camped out on the hind end and a little steep through the croup.

She's got a great neck that ties in perfectly for a nice level headset, her shoulder is to die for. Nice short back with a big barrel under it. And, in spite of being steep in the croup, she's got a powerhouse booty.

VERY nice little mare!


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wanted to say, what a nice mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is back at the knee in both those photos.


----------

